

Indian Court Orders SOPA-style Blackout of 100+ Music Sites - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/court-orders-sopa-style-blackout-of-100-music-sites-120316/

======
tomku
Important addition to the headline: "in India". TorrentFreak loves vague
headlines like this, because you have to click through and read the article to
find out whether it's YOUR country.

~~~
pavanky
As long as its not in my backyard.

------
tspiteri
I find the title a bit confusing. If my understanding is correct, one of the
really bad bits of SOPA is that action can be taken without court orders. If
there is a court order, then it is not SOPA-style.

~~~
trip42
The title contradicts itself, keeping the courts involved was a goal of the
anti-SOPA movement.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> Deep Packet Inspection.

I have a problem with this whether a court was involved or not.

------
dsrguru
"We don't want these sites to be shut down, we want them to pay a license fee
and flourish as a business," Saregama [one of India's largest record labels]
said. "There are legitimate businesses in operation too. The scope is there,
and we want these sites to be legal."

Why can't American labels have that attitude lol

~~~
roc
There's a difference between saying it and actually offering licenses that
would enable it.

~~~
mindprince
Check out <http://www.saavn.com>, I think they do provide such licences.

------
meow
Most of the sites on the list are not just download sites... they are active
fan forums for Indian movies where lot of free publicity gets generated for
upcoming movies.. and most of the people who are active on these sites are
usually hardcore movie buffs who diligently go to most of the new movies. I
don't see how blocking these sites will help any one..

------
av500
now we should wait to see the Indian media industry quadruple their revenues
because suddenly all the pirated content is being bought now....

~~~
maeon3
This was never about the songs, you think the sovreign cares about a company
losing money from songs? This is about power and the ability to control what
is authorized or not over their internet.

Phase two will be taxing the bits that flow between devices. For the children
of course. They have identified an opportunity to expand their power, and they
are taking it. Because we will let them. It's power grab. Will they abuse
their power? Is the pope still infallible?

------
mindprince
It was only a matter of time before people stopped visiting these sites on
their own. The digital content scene in India is much better than in the US.

In the US you pay for watching TV Series online on Netflix. Those series are
sometimes delayed by months. In India most of the TV Shows are available to
view on the next day on YouTube ([http://youtube-
global.blogspot.in/2012/03/19000-episodes-of-...](http://youtube-
global.blogspot.in/2012/03/19000-episodes-of-indian-tv-on-youtube.html))

In the US you pay for streaming music services like Spotify. On the other hand
all of the Bollywood songs are available for unlimited free streaming on
<http://www.saavn.com>. They even have a free iPhone/Android app with
unlimited streaming (The app and websites use adverts as the main revenue
stream.)

------
rlpb
Who pays for this?

~~~
adimitrov
The same people who built and used the site in the first place: the tax
payers.

